# 20700 batteries for mech



## Viper_SA (31/8/22)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a good 20700 battery for mech applications? Like in the 0.2 Ohm range? And perhaps where I can get some of these high drain batteries?


----------



## Stranger (1/9/22)

With what is available out there, you would be better off using an 18650. Try Boss vapes for the Ijoy's

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/22)

Stranger said:


> With what is available out there, you would be better off using an 18650. Try Boss vapes for the Ijoy's



No 18650 adapter. Must be 20700's


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/22)

I see I have the Sanyo 30A at the moment (got it with a mod in a 2nd hand deal) and they work great, but can't find stock anywhere. I have used the iJoys in my Pulse mech without any issues as well though. Just looking into the options available. These are for my favorite mods at the moment.


----------



## adriaanh (1/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I see I have the Sanyo 30A at the moment (got it with a mod in a 2nd hand deal) and they work great, but can't find stock anywhere. I have used the iJoys in my Pulse mech without any issues as well though. Just looking into the options available. These are for my favorite mods at the moment.











20700B 20700 4000mAh


Product Features 4000mAh Capacity 3.7v Nominal Voltage 15A Continuous Discharge What's in the box? 1x Sanyo 20700B 4000mAh Battery Tips Never leave your batteries loose in your pocket, purse or bag. Although the chance of your batteries venting on their own is minimal, loose change or a set of...




www.vapecartel.co.za


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/22)

adriaanh said:


> 20700B 20700 4000mAh
> 
> 
> Product Features 4000mAh Capacity 3.7v Nominal Voltage 15A Continuous Discharge What's in the box? 1x Sanyo 20700B 4000mAh Battery Tips Never leave your batteries loose in your pocket, purse or bag. Although the chance of your batteries venting on their own is minimal, loose change or a set of...
> ...



Thanks, but I see that is the 15A ones. I believe I'm looking for the 20700A range which is rated at 30A.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (1/9/22)

QSO 20700 4300mAh 35A - vaporize.co.za







vaporize.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/22)

Ijoy 20700 3000mAh 40A Battery


The all new iJoy 20700 3000mAh batteries are the perfect batteries with industry leading battery life and amperage output combination, providing a hard hitting set of batteries to last you all day. IMPORTANT: Use caution when working with Li-ion cells, they are very sensitive to charging...



bossvape.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/22)

iJoy 20700 3000mAh 40A 3.7V Battery


The latest iJoy 20700 3000mAh 40A 3.7V Battery is a highly rated rechargeable battery from a renowned manufacturer, perfect to use in VV/VW Mods and other high power configurations. It is introduced with the iJoy Captain PD270 Box Mod and features 3000mAh capacity and constructed with flat top...




www.downtownvapoury.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/22)

iJoy 20700 3000mah Battery


The latest iJoy 20700 3000mAh 40A 3.7V Battery is a highly rated rechargeable battery from a renowned manufacturer, perfect to use in VV/VW Mods and other high power configurations. iJoy 20700 40A 3000mAh Battery Features:Nominal Capacity: 3000mAhMaximum Discharge Current: 40AContinuous...




www.vapejunction.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/9/22)

Looks like it will be iJoys if I can't find stock of the Sanyo 30A somewhere. I tried 21700's, but they are just too wide for the door to fit right. Otherwise they fit perfectly.


----------



## Stranger (5/9/22)

I tried all over the place for the Sanyo 20700A could never find them.


----------

